# Fish Story



## cimbaliw (Apr 28, 2013)

I joined a couple of my oldest and best friends this weekend for the small stream trout opener near Grayling, MI. Only one of us walked away with a brook trout, but he was good enough to share. He wanted to saute the fish in a traditional Beurre Blanc sauce but lacked fresh lemons. We ended up substituting Skeeter Pee for both the fresh lemon and dry white wine. Shallot, onion and morel mushrooms rounded out the recipe. The end result was delicious. Thanks Lon.


----------

